# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Albuterex

## Blaz Kavlic

Been hearing alot about this product lately and whether its as good as what everyone says it is, i don't know. Has anyone here tried it? They say to test the waters with only half a scoop first to see how your body handles it due to its potency. Supposedly its got a big edge over other popular pre workout supps such as jack3d. 

Can anyone comment?

----------


## HeadAndArm

I'll have to look into it. I bought 4 containers of Jack3d before it was banned and will soon need something to replace it.

----------


## Ashop

> Been hearing alot about this product lately and whether its as good as what everyone says it is, i don't know. Has anyone here tried it? They say to test the waters with only half a scoop first to see how your body handles it due to its potency. Supposedly its got a big edge over other popular pre workout supps such as jack3d. 
> 
> Can anyone comment?


Try it and let us know how you like it :Smilie:

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Ok lads so i picked up a tub of Albuterex. Its about half the size of a Jack3d tub for twice the price but this shit is lethal! I had half a scoop before training on Thursday and the heart rate was up alot more than usual. It feels more like being on clen than anything else. Decided to go a whole scoop this morning and went down to the supermarket and I was just buzzing around like a man on a mission at a hundred miles an hour. If you're cutting up, take a scoop in the morning before fasted cardio. Don't overdo it though. 

Something tells me once the authorities catch wind of this stuff it wont be long before it's banned in Australia.

----------


## jcheah95

I was told this was a pre workout? I took half a scoop as advised but didnt feel a hit? I will try a full scoop next week monday for my legs day. Can anyone whether to take this in the morning when you wake up or is it just a pre workout? Please advise.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> I was told this was a pre workout? I took half a scoop as advised but didnt feel a hit? I will try a full scoop next week monday for my legs day. Can anyone whether to take this in the morning when you wake up or is it just a pre workout? Please advise.


The supplier says a scoop (or half a scoop) can last you most of the day if taken in the morning. My protocol over the last few days has been to have a half scoop before fasted cardio in the morning, and then another half before my workout later on in the afternoon.

----------


## jcheah95

> The supplier says a scoop (or half a scoop) can last you most of the day if taken in the morning. My protocol over the last few days has been to have a half scoop before fasted cardio in the morning, and then another half before my workout later on in the afternoon.


**UPDATE**

I took 1 scoop this morning and did chest. Not sure why but I didnt get that pump effect like I do from other pre workouts. I actually felt sick. I felt like vomiting, i felt faint. This lasted from 7:45am till around 3pm? So quite awhile. This could be put down to an empty stomach when having it? Not sure but I do know not the best experience with this stuff right now

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> **UPDATE**
> 
> I took 1 scoop this morning and did chest. Not sure why but I didnt get that pump effect like I do from other pre workouts. I actually felt sick. I felt like vomiting, i felt faint. This lasted from 7:45am till around 3pm? So quite awhile. This could be put down to an empty stomach when having it? Not sure but I do know not the best experience with this stuff right now


I can understand its not going to be everyone's cup of tea. I had a scoop before i got on a rush hour train this morning and it made me restless and slightly irritable. It almost feels like being on the wizza or coming down on it.

----------


## RegelSaint

Nutri-Sups is a sad company, they create fake profiles on both this site and bodybuilding.com in order to post false reviews promoting their products. I'll never buy anything from this organisation full of fraudsters.

----------

